# Another Michigan cookoff



## bbq bubba (May 2, 2008)

O.K. guys, heres your chance to show your stuff.....
This is more of a backyard event, no big comp teams and a great setting!!
Had a blast last year and the prizes and money have gone up...
Who's game??


*2008 2ND ANNUAL RIB COOK-OFF*
*"BEST PIG IN MACOMB COUNTY"*
*JUNE 7TH FREEDOM HILL COUNTY PARK*
*BENIFITING THE MACOMB COUNTY SHERIFFâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]S OFFICE*
*BICYCLE DIVISION*
FOR THE COOKS:
1st Place- Best Pig Trophy & $200 Cash Prize
2nd Place- Best Pig Trophy & $100 Cash prize
3rd Place- Best Pig Trophy & $ 75 Cash prize
4th Place- Best Pig Plaque
5th Place- Best Pig Plaque

*

Best cooking area setup will also be judged by public vote*
Entry fee- $30.00 includes ribs
Teams can be up to 4 members
Competition starts at 12 noon; ribs to be turned in at 4:30p.m. for judging
FOR THE SPECTATORS:
***Dinner tickets $10.00 purchased in advance, $12.00 day of the event. Includes- 1/2 slab of ribs, baked beans, Texas coleslaw, potato salad & beverage 
Kids 8 & under eat free!!!
***50/50 Raffle
***BIG TICKET Raffle
*Kids Raffle
***Dunk-A-Deputy
*Live Entertainment 

To register & information log on to: www.macomb-sheriff.com and click on the link 2008 Cook-Off 
E-mail questions to: [email protected]


----------



## richtee (May 2, 2008)

Heh...sigh... I'll be up north losing golf balls and my sanity.


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

Good luck.  That is the same weekend as Gizzard Fest in Potterville.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.gizzardfest.com/forms/Giz...ventsFlyer.pdf


----------



## bull (May 2, 2008)

Them thar are some darned good gizzards at Joes.

Its about 12 miles south of me..


----------



## bbq bubba (May 4, 2008)

bumping this up for Capt. Dan.....


----------



## capt dan (May 4, 2008)

I seen it the first time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hafta check my calendar!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think someone just wants to take my money!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 4, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of you scoring a trophy!!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 23, 2008)

Bumping this up, lot of new Michigan members lately, come on out and show your stuff!!


----------



## richtee (May 23, 2008)

Yanno..I just noticed... Starts at 12 and a 4:30 turn in?!?


----------



## bondvader (May 23, 2008)

What about a possible game 7?????


----------



## flyin'illini (May 23, 2008)

Nice bump up, Bubba. 


Full link if anyone needs it.  I might have to go be a tourist for this one.
http://www.macomb-sheriff.com/newsSt...kOff_flyer.pdf


----------



## bbq bubba (May 23, 2008)

Supposed to get ribs a lil earlier....

Game???

Tourist my arse, grab your pit and cmon down! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guys....1st and 2nd last year won on GAS GRILL'S!!!!


----------



## richtee (May 23, 2008)

Crap.   Double crap. Another second is in my grasp...  ;{)


----------



## flyin'illini (May 24, 2008)

BBQ Bubba - Gas winners?   Me in a rib contest?  My 2nd try on ribs is tomorrow on an electric ECB.  Let's not get carried away.

Rich, I thought you were going to be out of town?


----------



## richtee (May 24, 2008)

I am- hence my agnst in not being able to come in second against Bubba  ;{)


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

Bumpity bump......


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 1, 2008)

Last time folks, wheres all those SMF'rs, not 1 interested in cooking ribs???


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 6, 2008)

Another bump you all


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 8, 2008)

No results yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Got back from SAT at 2155 hrs.  Where's the pics!  Thought the thing was over by 1700.  Serious lagging going on here..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 BUBBA.... Lt (demoted)  DAN..... Richtee (Oops...forgot you're outof town)...Scratch Richtee.


----------



## richtee (Jun 8, 2008)

Sooo no results yet? I DID cook this weekend at least... no smoking but did dinner for the condo-mates two nights...and picked up some hardware for golf too  :{).


----------



## bbq bubba (May 2, 2008)

O.K. guys, heres your chance to show your stuff.....
This is more of a backyard event, no big comp teams and a great setting!!
Had a blast last year and the prizes and money have gone up...
Who's game??


*2008 2ND ANNUAL RIB COOK-OFF*
*"BEST PIG IN MACOMB COUNTY"*
*JUNE 7TH FREEDOM HILL COUNTY PARK*
*BENIFITING THE MACOMB COUNTY SHERIFFâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]S OFFICE*
*BICYCLE DIVISION*
FOR THE COOKS:
1st Place- Best Pig Trophy & $200 Cash Prize
2nd Place- Best Pig Trophy & $100 Cash prize
3rd Place- Best Pig Trophy & $ 75 Cash prize
4th Place- Best Pig Plaque
5th Place- Best Pig Plaque

*

Best cooking area setup will also be judged by public vote*
Entry fee- $30.00 includes ribs
Teams can be up to 4 members
Competition starts at 12 noon; ribs to be turned in at 4:30p.m. for judging
FOR THE SPECTATORS:
***Dinner tickets $10.00 purchased in advance, $12.00 day of the event. Includes- 1/2 slab of ribs, baked beans, Texas coleslaw, potato salad & beverage 
Kids 8 & under eat free!!!
***50/50 Raffle
***BIG TICKET Raffle
*Kids Raffle
***Dunk-A-Deputy
*Live Entertainment 

To register & information log on to: www.macomb-sheriff.com and click on the link 2008 Cook-Off 
E-mail questions to: [email protected]


----------



## richtee (May 2, 2008)

Heh...sigh... I'll be up north losing golf balls and my sanity.


----------



## fatback joe (May 2, 2008)

Good luck.  That is the same weekend as Gizzard Fest in Potterville.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.gizzardfest.com/forms/Giz...ventsFlyer.pdf


----------



## bull (May 2, 2008)

Them thar are some darned good gizzards at Joes.

Its about 12 miles south of me..


----------



## bbq bubba (May 4, 2008)

bumping this up for Capt. Dan.....


----------



## capt dan (May 4, 2008)

I seen it the first time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hafta check my calendar!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think someone just wants to take my money!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 4, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of you scoring a trophy!!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 23, 2008)

Bumping this up, lot of new Michigan members lately, come on out and show your stuff!!


----------



## richtee (May 23, 2008)

Yanno..I just noticed... Starts at 12 and a 4:30 turn in?!?


----------



## bondvader (May 23, 2008)

What about a possible game 7?????


----------



## flyin'illini (May 23, 2008)

Nice bump up, Bubba. 


Full link if anyone needs it.  I might have to go be a tourist for this one.
http://www.macomb-sheriff.com/newsSt...kOff_flyer.pdf


----------



## bbq bubba (May 23, 2008)

Supposed to get ribs a lil earlier....

Game???

Tourist my arse, grab your pit and cmon down! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guys....1st and 2nd last year won on GAS GRILL'S!!!!


----------



## richtee (May 23, 2008)

Crap.   Double crap. Another second is in my grasp...  ;{)


----------



## flyin'illini (May 24, 2008)

BBQ Bubba - Gas winners?   Me in a rib contest?  My 2nd try on ribs is tomorrow on an electric ECB.  Let's not get carried away.

Rich, I thought you were going to be out of town?


----------



## richtee (May 24, 2008)

I am- hence my agnst in not being able to come in second against Bubba  ;{)


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

Bumpity bump......


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 1, 2008)

Last time folks, wheres all those SMF'rs, not 1 interested in cooking ribs???


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 6, 2008)

Another bump you all


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 8, 2008)

No results yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Got back from SAT at 2155 hrs.  Where's the pics!  Thought the thing was over by 1700.  Serious lagging going on here..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 BUBBA.... Lt (demoted)  DAN..... Richtee (Oops...forgot you're outof town)...Scratch Richtee.


----------



## richtee (Jun 8, 2008)

Sooo no results yet? I DID cook this weekend at least... no smoking but did dinner for the condo-mates two nights...and picked up some hardware for golf too  :{).


----------

